# Skyscrapers of old and new under construction



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

any building i woudl upload a pic but im haveing troble with my photobucet


----------



## Ral909 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Trinity and U.S. Realty Buildings*

Well, a quick one. This are the Trinity and U.S Realty Buildings in NYC. Those towers are between the 90-105 meter height. The u/c pic was taken around 1904 and the full render was a drawing from 1905.








. I´ll post more later.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

heres the pan am / met life building under construction sometime in the early 60s nodice how white the building looks compaired to now 










and heres the US Bank tower under constion in 1988 in LA 









heres the sears tower in 1972 










and the citygroup center in NYC being built in 1976 









heres the hancock centert in chicago it looks so huge compaired to the sourding buidlings 











same can be said for the empire state building 


















as well as the WTC they still looked really tall untill they build the WFC complex from 1985 to 1988 as seen in this 1985 picture








and heres a 1988 pic 










heres the trump world tower being constucted in late 2000 possbley early 2001









and heres a building going up in LA in 1991 idk whitch one this is


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

such old construction pics are impressive!!!


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> such old construction pics are impressive!!!


i was evrey happy to find the ones of the US Bank tower from 1988 just 2 years before it was finshed in 1990


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Petronas Twin Towers










Taipei 101











Chrysler Building











CN Tower











Space Needle











Eiffel Tower











Turning Torso











Swiss Re











Burj Al Arab


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*

*ICC*

2005 October 









2007 April 









2007 August 










*Langham Place *

2003 March



















2005 October


----------



## Jackhammer (Jun 28, 2005)

Good idea charmedone ... Great thread. Here's one of the CN Tower.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

oh man i love these sort of pics, more more!


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Here are some pics from downtown Los Angeles. Construction pics of downtown Los Angeles are really hard to find.

Arco Towers

























611 Place

















Bank of America Plaza 

















Department of Water and Power









Wells Fargo Tower









Gas Company Tower

















550 S. Hope Street

















Two California Plaza

















One California Plaza









Figueroa at Wilshire and 777 Tower (pic from top of page)


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Here are some more pics:

Maina City (Chicago)

















Woolworth Building (NYC)

























Chrysler Building (NYC)

















MetLife Building (NYC)









City Hall (Toronto)









United Nations (NYC)

















WTC (NYC)









































One Atlantic Center (Atlanta)

















Wells Fargo Center (LA)









City Hall (LA)


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Warsaw 
Palac Kultury i Nauki 1952-1955


----------



## TICONLA1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, those Warsaw pictures are awsome, esp. the early "tower" cranes. Great shots.!!!


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone have ones of the Transamerica Pyramid being built?


----------



## reecebowker (Jun 26, 2007)

great pics keep them up


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

The Tansamerica Pyramid , from google


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Key Tower (Cleveland, Ohio)


































JPMorgan Chase Tower (Houston, Texas)


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

Threehundred said:


> Key Tower (Cleveland, Ohio)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u have any of the US Bnak tower in LA i was onlly able to find 1


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

I couldn't find any. As I said, old construction pics from downtown Los Angeles are hard to find.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Charmedone, your English is really damn poor... Where are you from, if I may ask?

Fantabulous impressions btw, keep them comin dudes!


----------

